# 1954 Heidemann-Works Hanover question



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 1, 2021)

I was curious if anyone else has had/worked on one of these. I have no tools to pull the crank arms to service the bottom bracket. The crank caps thread onto the bottom bracket spindle. I’ve looked at a few bearing pullers and Pittman arm pullers but no luck.


----------



## bloo (Jun 1, 2021)

I can't help, but thanks for posting it. I assume it is German? That is a very American looking German bike. What size tires does it take?


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 1, 2021)

bloo said:


> I can't help, but thanks for posting it. I assume it is German? That is a very American looking German bike. What size tires does it take?



Yes. Western Germany.  They originally came with 26 x 2.125 but have a huge gap between tire and fender which i thought was odd but looking at pictures of others they're all the same.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 1, 2021)

I can contact a German acquaintance,  see if he has any idea.


----------



## PLERR (Jun 1, 2021)

Looking forward to the responses to this post. Here's my HWH. I haven't done anything to it yet, so I don't have any answers, but I hope to go through it by summer's end.

There's so much to like about this bike. It's easily one of my favorites. I really dig the flat fenders.

E=-)


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 1, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I can contact a German acquaintance,  see if he has any idea.



Please do and thank you!


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 1, 2021)

PLERR said:


> Looking forward to the responses to this post. Here's my HWH. I haven't done anything to it yet, so I don't have any answers, but I hope to go through it by summer's end.
> 
> There's so much to like about this bike. It's easily one of my favorites. I really dig the flat fenders.
> 
> ...



Very nice. When I purchased this one it had many issues. I’ve fixed what I could so far. It’s missing the tank, I think the chainguard is a replacement but period, and it’s missing the truss rods.


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 1, 2021)

highwheelerboy25 said:


> Very nice. When I purchased this one it had many issues. I’ve fixed what I could so far. It’s missing the tank, I think the chainguard is a replacement but period, and it’s missing the truss rods.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 2, 2021)

I've passed on the info and photos,  but no reply yet!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 2, 2021)

maybe the right side unscrews from the left after the locking cap is removed?


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 2, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> maybe the right side unscrews from the left after the locking cap is removed?



No luck with that theory.  I assume its some kind of square taper further inboard on the spindle.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 2, 2021)

highwheelerboy25 said:


> No luck with that theory.  I assume its some kind of square taper.




is there a cap on the other side?


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 3, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> is there a cap on the other side?



Yes


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 3, 2021)

highwheelerboy25 said:


> Yes



Both caps were only finger tight. Didn’t need a tool to remove them.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 3, 2021)

The dreaded Glockenlager! There are some pullers that attach to the crank arm with U-bolts but I have never seen one in the US.  In German bike nerd boards the standard response is "Get a brave man with a big hammer.  If that doesn't work, get a braver man with a bigger hammer".  It's a 3 piece crank with no built in puller mechanism.  Must have seemed like a good idea at the the time, but the Germans used them for decades.  Here is a video showing the basic principles of taking one apart:


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The dreaded Glockenlager! There are some pullers that attach to the crank arm with U-bolts but I have never seen one in the US.  In German bike nerd boards the standard response is "Get a brave man with a big hammer.  If that doesn't work, get a braver man with a bigger hammer".  It's a 3 piece crank with no built in puller mechanism.  Must have seemed like a good idea at the the time, but the Germans used them for decades.  Here is a video showing the basic principles of taking one apart:



Wow!
You would think that a little heat application would possibly help,  or the use of an industrial workshop press. But needs must I guess, lol!


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you all very much!  I have Thor's hammer in the shed; I'll have to release it from the cage!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 4, 2021)

I had no luck with 2 and 3 jaw pullers. Here is a link to a home made puller very similar to the commercial tool, found with a search for "glockenlager fahrrad werkstatt"
https://www.ebay.de/itm/334014157421?campid=5335809022


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 4, 2021)

perhaps there exists a tool with the same thread as this crank


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 4, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> perhaps there exists a tool with the same thread as this crank
> View attachment 1423902



The issue is there are no threads on the crank arms, just the spindle.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 4, 2021)

highwheelerboy25 said:


> The issue is there are no threads on the crank arms, just the spindle.


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jun 4, 2021)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I had no luck with 2 and 3 jaw pullers. Here is a link to a home made puller very similar to the commercial tool, found with a search for "glockenlager fahrrad werkstatt"
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/334014157421?campid=5335809022



That is genious!


----------



## juvela (Jun 12, 2021)

-----

firm also produced a great many pedal cycles and mopeds under the banner HWE, standing for Heidemann Werke Einbeck










https://mo-ped.se/werke/hwe.htm

bit of history here, scroll down -





__





						STRATO - Domain reserved
					





					fahrrad-oldtimer.com
				




Heidemann "Vespa style" juvenile bicycle -







---

chainset is Thun

crank removal tool -

both VAR and ELDI produced tools for crank arm removal where no threads are present

the VAR one is model #932

as recalled, they employ gear puller type articulated arms

spent a few minutes checking online without being able to locate any good images

AFAIK the VAR was discontinued some years back

here is an ELDI model designed for use with cottered chainsets, IIRC a similar model intended for unthreaded cotterless sets was also offered -





a quick and easy way to get them off is to employ the straight end of a large pry bar/crow bar; put a piece of latigo, or several layers of duct tape, around the blade and use the bottom bracket cup as a fulcrum

everything is made of steel with plenty of "meat" so no worries regarding deformation

appreciate it sounds crude; have successfully done them in this manner

-----


----------

